# Facebook Twitter



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I keep getting invited by friends to join them on Facebook and Twitter, and I have had a look via a friends membership.

Why oh why would any sane person want to have anything to do with either is beyond me.

We have, email, text, fax, and the phone, so does anyone have a real need to gos in yet another format.

And the content seems to be either slagging someone off or discussing the breakfast menu or Corrie.

Does they have any real purpose at all, or are they simply a way of avoiding personal relationships, contact with real human beings.


No matter the response I will continue to contact my friends, the ones I've know for years in the time honoured fashion, face to face, or on the phone.

I admit to being a MHF addict when I have time, but that's as far as my Cyber circle goes or is likely to go.

Gotta go Life beckons


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hear, hear, hear. :wink: We've already got 138 pages of that on here. :roll: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree Kev,
I do have two facebook pages, one that distant friends my sons friends who we still keep in touch with and family use.
I find it full of utter diatribe.

Some people that want to be my friend are unknown to me so I say no.
The other page is occupied by some members of this forum and sensible people.
If I can send them an e mail why do i need facebok.
One of my customers had his facebook account intercepted last year.
All his friends received e mails asking for money so that he could have an emergency operation whilst on holiday in Cyprus.
One guy sent £2k to a hotel adress.

Dave p

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Each to their own. I use Facebook a lot - it's a means of contact with a wide variety of friends, family and ex-colleagues. And I tweet too. I even converse with my 80 year-old neighbour via Facebook.

I can understand that it might not be for everyone.

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I do believe they are trouble causing specially for those who have nothing to do all day but tittle tattle it's tantamount to gossip mongering. I got rid when clients wanted to be friends bad enough speaking to them all day never mind in my own time. But if you like it it's your choice good job we have freedom of speech!

It's a stalkers paradise too!

Greenie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hear, hear, hear. It's the Devils Spawn.

Or in todays language a bloody VIRUS you can't kill.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What I don't get is WHY these two platforms are needed, there are so many better ways to communicate anyway.


I am very wary of people wanting to be my special friend, they must be after my body 8O 8O 8O as I have bugger all money, and my mind went ages ago.

Tweet Tweet, be off with you, and I seem to remember the old terminology for facebook was photo album.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry I use both as we campaign together around the world.
We are getting things moving with Baning Asbestos Mines in Canada South Africa and India.
The UK now has two months to bring its legislation into line with EU law http://rayandmave.wordpress.com/
I have just sent a letter from my MEP of around the world as I have been fighting for this.
It is a wonderful Tool if used in the correct way.

I twitter and have followers all on the same subject and also I have family and friends and we talk to each other and arrange camping meets so no Sorry i love it.
As Gerald says each to their own Kev


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Each to their own. I use Facebook a lot - it's a means of contact with a wide variety of friends, family and ex-colleagues. And I tweet too. I even converse with my 80 year-old neighbour via Facebook.
> 
> I can understand that it might not be for everyone.
> 
> Gerald


Absolutely agree with Gerald here, each to their own. Yes, the games and daft stuff is useless to me, but you can switch most of that off. Its great for us as a promotional tool for our band, and also I have found several old schoolfriends and ex-neighbours who I hadn't heard from in many years.

If anyone's interested, my Facebook page is HERE


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: be my friend xxx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Mave, not meaning to disparage those who get something out of them, I just don't see the point of it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sorry Mave, not meaning to disparage those who get something out of them, I just don't see the point of it.


But I have told you my point so sorry you dont have fun there :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd like someone to tell me why it's any better than the other means of communication, it can't be cost, so where's the attraction if any, or is it that the majority simply follow like sheep, and do it because others do it. 


If you get something out of it then fine, I'm happy for you, but it just seems like a poor way to keep in contact people, especially Twitter, Facebook as it was first intended was to find lost friends from school days I believe, but once contacted, I'd have thought a switch to conventional means was warranted, especially from a security point of view.

I suppose one could inflate your own ego immensely, with huge helpings of bull manure on them, where as via email with friends they'd just tell you to *&^* off, if they were real friends. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

......don't know about twitter, but use facebook a lot, mainly to keep in touch with friends in Australia and USA, I find it better than email and much cheaper than the dog!!

curlyboy


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I use both.

Facebook is the only way to keep up with what is going on at work for me!! No one brings photos in anymore. I used to feel left out when they all talked about the holiday pics. I would say lets have a look and they would reply they are on Facebook!!!

Twitter is great if you follow the things that interest you. I follow all the main newspapers and things like Sky Breaking news. You get instant snippets of news as it happens.

Each to their own.

Lorna


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Why does it have to be better? It's just another way that's all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Why does it have to be better? It's just another way that's all.


Didn't say it had to be better, I assumed that it might be in some way, and can't see what that may be.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev do you Skype and Live messenger see its all a great way to chat.
I skype to attend a meeting with ADSVIC the Asbestos Support Group in Australia where evryone was able to ask me questions.
I use all the modern tools I can and Im 69 :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Kev 
the penny has dropped.
Lady p tells me I spend too much time in the office.

I must spend more time listening to her. :lol: 

i.e.


When are you going to get rid of the junk in the loft.?
When are you going to tidy the sheds.?
Do we need all the boxes in the garage.?
What use are all those half empty tins of paint?
When are you going to repace the flat roof?
Have you got a quote for the conservatory roof?
What are you doing tomorrow?

Now thats proper twitter :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

My wife has/had a facebook account just because all our nephews and nieces told her she must have one so she could see what they were up to. 
Well she saw what they were up to, the language used by both them, and their friends was appalling. They wouldn't dare use any of the words in our house, or their parents but feel they can in cyberspace.

I can just about see the attraction for some people, not for us anymore.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not got or need Skype, or any other.

Do have life, which I need to get back to now.

Nighty Night campers :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Off for a twitter then Kev :lol: :lol: :lol: 

dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not got or need Skype, or any other.
> 
> Do have life, which I need to get back to now.
> 
> Nighty Night campers :lol: :lol:


Where are you Kev --drink in hand in front of the telly with a packet of crisps and paying for a phone call ---all alone ---come on facebook and talk all round the world :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They tell us to come into the modern world.
We do not have mains gas.

dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: be my friend xxx


Me too. Without the kisses, though :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

As Lorna says, FB is a great way to share photos. And I like the asynchronous nature of the conversations you can have. I can reply to someone when I want to - either straight away, or later tonight or tomorrow morning. I've helped all sorts of people via Facebook to self-publish their books. We chat with our neighbours ten houses up the road. It's great - we can watch the telly and chat to friends at the same time.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: be my friend xxx
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

We have been friends for years havent we Gerald and I chat to your friends and you chat to mine its just a wonderful way to talk to people with the same interests and nothing political involved.
I have Russian, Swedish, South African, Canadian, Americian, the list goes on and on I would never be able to afford the phone bills if I had to call them.
Oh what a wonderful World. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hell Gerald.
use pc and watch tv.

i wish I could multi task

dave p


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I also love Facebook. I have many friends from here I chat with. Like Mavis I have friends and family all over the world. Previously all the communication we would have is a yearly christmas card with a scrawled note if you were lucky!
Now we post wee snippets of our daily lives to each other. Feel like they are not so far away. I also have friends who have Curly Coated Retrievers in Poland, Sweden, USA, Engerland who have a common interest.
I appreciate its not for everyone and its all new and scary but so was the car, the telephone and electrickery!!!!

If anyone here wants to be my friend this is me-

http://en-gb.facebook.com/carolannjo


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Use facebook, not tried twitter.
Great way to keep in touch for free.
Added bonus if you post 'this is your mother are you still alive' on your son's wall he get's so much stick from his other cyber pals you get a long awaited phonecall.
Use Skype too, so the grandchildren don't forget what we look like, :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I keep getting invited by friends to join them on Facebook and Twitter, and I have had a look via a friends membership......
> 
> I admit to being a MHF addict when I have time, but that's as far as my Cyber circle goes or is likely to go.
> 
> Gotta go Life beckons


It's a strange one this, you are happy to spend so much time in the company of "strangers" (here on MHF) but your "real life" friends on Facebook don't hold the same appeal? It is all social networking at the end of the day!

Facebook is totally self service, you don't have to use it but it's always there. I can catch up with my friends across several countries without having to "ask them" what they are doing. I can share pictures I only want to share with "friends". I can ask all of my friends the same question simultaneously. I can opt in to pages by my favourite brands and find out the latest information and offer codes. Dare I say I can also "like" my friends pictures or status 

If I'm stuck in a waiting room or waiting for a train I can log on and see what my friends are doing. I can invite friends to gatherings. It's uses are totally limitless and its hard to understand how I managed without it.

If all my friends talked about Corrie or slagged each other off I don't think I'd use it half as much though!

:lol:


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I personally think anything that makes the world smaller , is good .
If more people talk , then they are less likely to want to fight.

I have FB and twitter, the latter I have only just started to use.
I find twitter is useful to keep in touch with news and sport. 

Something happens in the world or local it is on twitter, no waiting for the news on TV or radio. My football team, has several players on twitter and it is nice to intereact with them

Gary


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I too use facebook to keep in contact with family and friend round the world. Found it very useful to send our photos from Australia weekly to our family and friends who were interested. Often have a laugh with Les (rocles) and no doubt will use it on our trip to Denia for the rally, as the site has wi-fi. 

Not just as up to date as our friend Mr Gadget (rocles) but we keep trying. LOL

Sooty10

Keith Sutcliffe.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sooty10 said:


> no doubt will use it on our trip to Denia for the rally, as the site has wi-fi.


Oo, we're going to be able to chat via Facebook across the campsite! How exciting!

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oo, we're going to be able to chat via Facebook across the campsite! How exciting! 

Gerald

that says it all :roll: 

tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Twittering now with Question Time how modern and informative is that
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

I understand and see all the benefits of our multifaceted over communicating world but having teenagers I have seen the very worst of it.

Youngest daughter, 15, has long term group of friends, falling out one day over lunch venue which resulted in one of the group being left out but was resolved the next day and group reconciling nicely, then day after my daughter and other girls began recieving threatening facebook messages from adult mother of one girl, very abusive and nasty which then encouraged her adult friends (real and cyber) to become involved and a hate campaign started which resulted in the girls being threatened with death by multiple adults, this lasted nearly 3 weeks in total with police involved and case ongoing, real shame of all this is the girl left out in the group row made passing teenage exaggerated comment about group of friends to mother who took it to facebook and it ran out of control, this girl as a result is now completely alienated by the group and has no friends and has since been subject to much taunting at school due to her mothers interference. 

I don't have facebook - I like elements of my daughters lives to remain a mystery to me and it means we actually have to talk face to face rather than cyber talk.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

busterbears said:


> I understand and see all the benefits of our multifaceted over communicating world but having teenagers I have seen the very worst of it.
> 
> Youngest daughter, 15, has long term group of friends, falling out one day over lunch venue which resulted in one of the group being left out but was resolved the next day and group reconciling nicely, then day after my daughter and other girls began recieving threatening facebook messages from adult mother of one girl, very abusive and nasty which then encouraged her adult friends (real and cyber) to become involved and a hate campaign started which resulted in the girls being threatened with death by multiple adults, this lasted nearly 3 weeks in total with police involved and case ongoing, real shame of all this is the girl left out in the group row made passing teenage exaggerated comment about group of friends to mother who took it to facebook and it ran out of control, this girl as a result is now completely alienated by the group and has no friends and has since been subject to much taunting at school due to her mothers interference.
> 
> I don't have facebook - I like elements of my daughters lives to remain a mystery to me and it means we actually have to talk face to face rather than cyber talk.


I imagine that mother would have been banging on front doors prior to facebook, not sure you can blame it on facebook. Its just how some people act in their lives


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

artona said:


> I imagine that mother would have been banging on front doors prior to facebook, not sure you can blame it on facebook. Its just how some people act in their lives


Yes agree she may have been, but facebook gave her easy and instant access to a group of girls and enabled other adults to become involved some of whom were cyber friends not real life face to face friends. The police took it very seriously as the adults exchanged messages about meeting up to "shotgun" the girls at the school gate. On this occasion facebook was the reason it got so out of control so quickly. I can see where it has its place in todays world but like everything it has its downsides.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

In part I agree with what Busterbears has said about facebook giving adults instant access to a wide group of people. However it is not facebook per se that is the problem it is the idiots such as the people mentioned in this case that are responsible for their actions. Doubtless if facebook hadn't been there their actions *may* have been more physical!!! I suppose because it was all on cyberspace it got stopped before it reached that stage. 
Unfortunately you cannot legislate against nutters in 'real' or 'cyber' life. Just because it can give you a degree of anonimity doesn't mean you can act or say what you like regardless!

But its very sad indeed that these adults acted in this way and I feel really sorry for all the youngsters involved.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Off for a twitter then Kev :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> dave p


You're a very bad man Dave P


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't get it :? 

Every time I go on there I'm faced with a different page.
If someone sends me a message do I reply on their homepage (wall?) or on mine.

I had made my grand children friends but (a) I can't understand them, and (b) the language makes me feel uncomfortable.

I do get a lot of propositions from attractive young ladies who want to become my friends but have to turn them down as they might be disappointed  . Besides a man can only have so many lady friends :roll: .

I used to really like the MSN chatrooms and could chat live to almost any country in the world and made lots of cyber friends, but that has now closed due to abuse. I expect Facebook will most probably go the same way.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I don't get it :?
> 
> Every time I go on there I'm faced with a different page.
> If someone sends me a message do I reply on their homepage (wall?) or on mine.
> ...


If you receive a message from one of your friends simply click on comment underneath that post. Thats it simple as that. If you want to send a message to your friend post it on their wall.
If you want to say something about yourself to everyone you know post it on your own wall. 
You need practise I think why not befriend some of us motorhomefactors on facebook we will show you how its done. There is a link to my facebook page on this thread somewhere :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to confess I used ICQ ages ago, for about a month, another odd way to communicate.


----------



## skyblue1987 (Mar 5, 2010)

Horses for courses I guess.

Im a keen user of both Facebook and Twitter, and I have found (or re-found) a few friends thru using them.

I find that sometimes it's good to get things off my chest and I personally find it a lot easier to express thoughts and feelings via a keyboard than face-to-face.

I've also managed to get a few hires via both sites as well, so I can't complain (Look for CV Motorhomes on either site and come & say Hi!)

 

facebook.com/cvmotorhomes


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got this warning - but it won't affect me, or Kev! :wink:

Haven't done any checks, but it appears genuine.

The Spread of the Tweet Viewer Worm
A new Internet worm (malicious software) is now on the prowl. It spreads by sending out messages from Twitter accounts that have already been broken into. When clicking on these links, your computer may get infected. This is a repeating attack pattern and we advise users not to click on links if the message seems suspicious or "too good to be true".

We suggest performing a simple web search on the topic of the message. This will usually result in the genuine website coming up and is more advisable than following shortened URLs. For more information: http://support.twitter.com/groups/3...rticles/31796-my-account-has-been-compromised


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I used to hate facebook then Brian died and l took over his page. He used it to check up on meets but very rarely wrote. I tightened all the settings up for him as l am pretty paranoid about that side but otherwise ignored it.

I am now an avid user and everyone on his friends list has been a huge support to me. I hope to meet most of them at some point. As l work all hours in fact have never been so long as at the moment not working weekends/nights (recession?) but normally l am working almost all the time or trying to sleep with the odd day off so don't get out much. 

I have a twitter account and blog but since Brian passed don't do much on them since Brian passed l keep trying but find it hard to concentrate.


----------

